# Dentist - Bristol BS5 / BS16?



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

Any recommendations for a good NHS dentist?

Been going to Clare Street but I hate it - and I have an abcess and loose filling that need sorting....


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

I can do that, hot needle.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

you'll need pliers as well - and maybe a small chisel


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 29, 2010)

If you've already got an NHS dentist I'd count yourself lucky and go there.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

thank you move along...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Just saying like.  I know one urbanite who can't get one and is forking out a fortune in fees tomorrow.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

in Bristol? I've not heard that it is that difficult here?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Nah, Bath.

But it is just down the road.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2010)

hermitical said:


> Been going to Clare Street but I hate it



What is it you don't like; maybe it'd make a difference to you if you just changed dentist there, or is it something about the place itself? 



hermitical said:


> I have an abcess and loose filling that need sorting....



Ouch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishponds- Near St. Matts ... ?

I pay £20 a month for tooth insurance and go to the one in Redfield.
Very good dentist, but he only has the Torygraph and the Fail in the waiting room. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9335055&postcount=19


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 29, 2010)

hermitical said:


> in Bristol? I've not heard that it is that difficult here?



Well, I've just spent about half a day on the phone, and can't find an NHS one in Bristol...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

geri said:


> everyone qualifies for nhs dentistry. You just have to find an nhs dentist who is taking on new patients - i know mine is, the dental practice in oldbury court road, fishponds.
> 
> You're just chucking your money away if you are paying £20 a month and getting nothing out of it.



(27-06-2009, 08:53 )


----------



## Thora (Jun 29, 2010)

I had no trouble finding an NHS dentist in St Pauls.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Well, I've just spent about half a day on the phone, and can't find an NHS one in Bristol...



there might be an opening in Clare Street if I'm lucky!


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> (27-06-2009, 08:53 )



Aye, that's part of the same chain - up the road though so worth a pop


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> (27-06-2009, 08:53 )





Thora said:


> I had no trouble finding an NHS dentist in St Pauls.



The one on Ashley road next door to the chemist? There are usually spaces there...

I'm looking for one on a bus route from mine though. Someone told me of one on Emersons Green that is NHS friendly, and there is the Oldbury Court one


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2010)

Go to my one, ask for Colin McGuirk, although I'm sure the others are fine as well. It's definitely NHS although they are sometimes crafty and get you to pay privately for stuff.


----------

